
Are You Making These 10 CSS Mistakes? - nreece
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/are-you-making-these-10-css-mistakes/
======
jws
The link to <http://browsershots.org> is the best part of this. I fed one site
into it and already feel much better that it renders correctly on 35
OS/browser/version combinations and is at least acceptable in IE 4 and IE 5.

